# Booting WinXP on RAID0 from lilo?

## Skrot

Hi there,

I have successfully installed Gentoo linux, and so far almost everything that I need works. The one problem remaining is that I can't boot into WindowsXP (for some games until I get WineX, and for my girlfriend) from lilo. It would be simple if I wasn't using RAID0 for Windows (two 80gb hdds), but alas, it is not so simple. I have tried to add something along the lines of /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1 (which I am pretty sure is the main Windows partition. I have it set up so that I have windows installed on a partition which is about 5gb large, and the rest is in one partition), but all I get is nothingness. Do I have to do something funky to boot Windows from RAID, or am I just giving lilo the wrong path?

Btw, I can access the windows partitions after I have gotten into linux proper.

Thanks

Dijon

----------

## taskara

umm.. it shouldn't be too tricky.

can u post a readout from fdisk?

```
 fdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0

p
```

and also post your lilo.conf file?

don't forget u need to mount /boot and run /sbin/lilo after you make any changes to lilo.conf

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> umm.. it shouldn't be too tricky.
> 
> can u post a readout from fdisk?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# fdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc

Disk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc: 160.0 GB, 160052674560 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19458 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

                  Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part1   *         1       574   4610623+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part2           575     19457 151677697+   f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part5           575     19457 151677666    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

 *taskara wrote:*   

> and also post your lilo.conf file?

 

```

# cat /etc/lilo.conf

vga=792

boot=/dev/hdc

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=gk_linux

#gen_kernel usage...

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=gk_linux

        root=/dev/hdc3

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        append="root=/dev/hdc3 init=/linuxrc"

#my kernel

image=/boot/bzImage

        label=linux

        read-only

        root=/dev/hdc3

#for other OS's

#other=/dev/ataraid/disc0/part1

#       label=win

```

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> don't forget u need to mount /boot and run /sbin/lilo after you make any changes to lilo.conf

 I am aware. I think I have done everything right. It seems that there is something else which I need to put into the other=blah part of lilo.conf, but I don't know what that is.

Thanks  :Smile: 

Dijon

----------

## taskara

ahh ok.. u have linux on a single disk (hdc) and u have your windows on a raid partition.

the bootloader just needs to know where to point the OS to.

so have you tried

```
other=/dev/hde1

lable=windows
```

?

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> ahh ok.. u have linux on a single disk (hdc) and u have your windows on a raid partition.

 That is correct. I had winXP installed for a year or so before I wanted to install linux, and as my floppy drive controller is broken (from what I can tell), I can't reinstall windows (as it utterly *requires* your raid drivers to be on a floppy disk), so I had to get another hard drive for linux. I think it works out better this way anyway, because I don't have to do anything to the windows partitions  :Smile:  *taskara wrote:*   

> the bootloader just needs to know where to point the OS to.

 I see. That makes sense  :Smile:  *taskara wrote:*   

> so have you tried
> 
> ```
> other=/dev/hde1
> 
> ...

 Not yet.  :Smile: 

Just out of curiosity, how did you know that it was going to be /dev/hde ?

Thanks

Dijon

----------

## taskara

well your hdd was hdc, so I assume it is the master on secondary ide

linux should see your raid controller as hde, hdf, hdg and hde

so the first hdd on your raid controller should be hde, and the first partition makes /dev/hde1  :Smile: 

of course there is the possibility that linux overwrote the mbr on your windows partition.. but we'll cross that bridge when and if we come across it  :Wink: 

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> well your hdd was hdc, so I assume it is the master on secondary ide
> 
> linux should see your raid controller as hde, hdf, hdg and hde
> 
> so the first hdd on your raid controller should be hde, and the first partition makes /dev/hde1 
> ...

 Oh I see. That also makes sense  :Smile: . *taskara wrote:*   

> of course there is the possibility that linux overwrote the mbr on your windows partition.. but we'll cross that bridge when and if we come across it 

 It hasn't done that, because I have been booting into windows by changing the boot order in the bios. It's a slow and horrible way to do it, but it works  :Smile: . I think I might give that /dev/hde1 a shot now  :Smile: 

Thanks again

Dijon

----------

## Skrot

Hrm... I just got this when trying to add /dev/hde1 to lilo.conf:

```
# /sbin/lilo

Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different

head/sector geometries for BIOS drive 0x80

    fn 08: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors

    fn 48: 58168 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors

Added gk_linux

Added linux *

Fatal: read /dev/hde1: Input/output error
```

By the way, the first Warning: Int 0x13 etc etc is "normal" for my system... it has done that since day one of linux, and so far it hasn't created an obvious problems anywhere.

Is this right?: 

```
 

#for other OS's

other=/dev/hde1

   label=win
```

/me shrugs.

Dijon

----------

## taskara

hmmm... there is an error there saying that the hdd has different parameters than the bios.

did booting work this time? or did /sbin/lilo fail totally?

so what is the output when you run lilo with /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1

?

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> hmmm... there is an error there saying that the hdd has different parameters than the bios.

 I see. Is that a bad thing? Nothing seems to be the problem so far. Although, I do get some DMA errors on bootup on hdc. It's an old hard drive, so I guess that DMA doesn't work properly (either it doesn't work anymore, or never did). I'm not too fussed about uber hard driver performance. *taskara wrote:*   

> did booting work this time? or did /sbin/lilo fail totally?

 I didn't dare reboot with that error. It is most likely that the changed wouldn't have been saved due to that "Fatal: read blah" error, but I would rather not risk it. *taskara wrote:*   

> so what is the output when you run lilo with /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1
> 
> ?

 

```

# cat /etc/lilo.conf

vga=792

boot=/dev/hdc

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=150

lba32

default=linux

#gen_kernel usage...

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=gk_linux

        root=/dev/hdc3

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        append="root=/dev/hdc3 init=/linuxrc"

#my kernel

image=/boot/bzImage

        label=linux

        read-only

        root=/dev/hdc3

#for other OS's

other=/dev/ataraid/disc0/part1

        label=win

mymachine root # 
```

```
# /sbin/lilo

Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different

head/sector geometries for BIOS drive 0x80

    fn 08: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors

    fn 48: 58168 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors

Added gk_linux

Added linux *

Added win

mymachine root # 
```

I think this is the same output that I had when I tried this the other day. It appeared to be all good, so I rebooted and gave it a shot. It didn't work. Unless I was meant to wait longer than 10 seconds? I dunno. Might try it again.

Thanks

Dijon

----------

## taskara

the two hard disk drives on your raid, are they identical?

```
Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different

head/sector geometries for BIOS drive 0x80

    fn 08: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors

    fn 48: 58168 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors 
```

that isn't particularly good.

a hard drive is broken up into cylinders, heads and sectors.

according to that message, your bios has set the hard drive up a particular way with certain geometries, but Linux says it's returning the wrong geometries.

normally this suggests that the hard drives were already partitioned somewhere else with the wrong geometries, and they were not changed when they were put into raid.

I'm not sure.. but you shouldn't be getting that error... I'll think about it some more..

anyone else out there with advice?

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> the two hard disk drives on your raid, are they identical?

 Well, they are identical insofar as that I bought them at the same time from the same shop, and with the same models. I think I had a quick look at them when I bought them and they appeared identical. I think they are Seagate Barracuda IV' 80GB, but I can't quite remember. *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different
> 
> ...

 Oh okay. I think this is approximately how I set them up: First I set them up into a raid 0 partition in the RAID bios (It's an onboard HPT 372 (or 370.. not sure which one.. :/)), and then I installed WinXP, using it's partitioning software in the install. That's about it, I think. *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. but you shouldn't be getting that error... I'll think about it some more..

 Thank you for all your help, by the way. And the quick responses.  :Smile: 

Dijon

----------

## Skrot

Okay, I just tried the /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1 again, and I get the same problem. It says "Loading win" and then it sits there at a black screen. Oh well.  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

oh hey I just realised your in Australi, cool..

hmmm.. I don't think it should be as difficult as it appears to be.

the only other thing I can suggest is perhaps trying GRUB

have you used it b4?

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> oh hey I just realised your in Australi, cool..

 Yep  :Smile:  I noticed that you had Down Under as your location, so I thought I would update a bit of my info *taskara wrote:*   

> hmmm.. I don't think it should be as difficult as it appears to be.
> 
> the only other thing I can suggest is perhaps trying GRUB
> 
> have you used it b4?

 I think that when I used mandrake in high school I used grub, but I can't remember how it works. The install instructions for Gentoo said that having lilo and grub installed can be bad. Is it only a specific thing that can make problems with the two? Lilo does nothing but boot the kernels yeah?

Thanks

Dijon

----------

## taskara

 :Wink: 

it is fine to have them both emerged because only ONE will actually sit in the master boot record of your linux disk.

hmm... now grub is a little different to lilo.. but easy once you get used to it  :Very Happy: 

have a read of this

it is a good place to start

installing grub should be no trouble at all - it should go into your first hard disk, which will be hd0.

```
mount /boot

emerge grub
```

what did you make /boot? /dev/hdc1 ? if so, this translates into (hd0,0) in grub language.

so you will run exactly what "Code listing 23.2" says.

then u need to make your grub.conf file.

here is what I think your grub.conf should look like:

```
timeout 05

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdc3

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader  +1
```

anyway see if u understand the way grub works, and if the grub.conf makes sense to you.

let me know if u need a hand, and how you go!

----------

## Skrot

Okay, well I tried what you recommended for the grub installation, and I get the same effect. I can boot into linux fine, but when I choose WinXP, it just sits there. Obviously it's not being pointed to the right place to boot from. Oh well  :Smile: 

Thanks again  :Smile: 

Dijon

----------

## taskara

hmm... that is so bizzare.. hopefully someone else can help you  :Confused: 

----------

## Skrot

Yeah hehe. In the installation instructions for booting linux from raid, it says:

```
# When using GRUB add --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 when running grub to the setup command:

Code listing 4: Installing GRUB for Hardware RAID systems

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0)

grub> quit

Also, in the GRUB configuration be sure to point the root to the appropriate RAID device:

Code listing 5: grub.conf for RAID

title=My Gentoo Linux on RAID

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/ataraid/dXpY
```

 Now, is there someway that i can transcribe that root=/dev/ataraid/dXpY into booting WinXP? In lilo i tried something similar to that... perhaps i put /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1 in someplace, but to no avail. It seems to me that i can't boot from one of the hard drives, but i have to boot from the RAID partition. I am unsure how to access that partition without there being ataraid and hptraid modules loaded. I am having trouble seeing how grub or lilo can see the raid partitions without something similar to these modules, because i couldn't access the windows raid partition without loading the ataraid and hptraid modules (i think thats what they were called). Oh well... hopefully someone has some pearls of wisdom which they can part with about this. It'd be nice to not have to go into the bios every time that i want to swap OS's.

Thanks

Dijon

----------

## taskara

well the boot info is not sitting on a raid array - the windows boot information is sitting in the master boot record, which is the first few blocks of a hdd, so it doesn't need to see the raid array.

also that grub info from the install guide refers to installing grub onto a raid array, which you aren't exactly doing.

you are installing grub as though there were no raid array at all.

the only difference is that windows is sitting on a raid partition..

hmmm...

maybe you can try something like this in your grub.conf 

```
# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1)

chainloader  +1
```

let us know how you go!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Skrot

 *taskara wrote:*   

> well the boot info is not sitting on a raid array - the windows boot information is sitting in the master boot record, which is the first few blocks of a hdd, so it doesn't need to see the raid array.

 Oh okay. I assumed that there was some raid partition information or something somewhere whichis booted. The reason I thought this was because in the bios I have to choose to boot from raid (or scsi... there is a choice from the two as to what the word "scsi" means in the boot section), so I figured that the bios has to pass on the booting to the raid controller or something. *taskara wrote:*   

> also that grub info from the install guide refers to installing grub onto a raid array, which you aren't exactly doing.

 Yeah, but I thought that some of the raid booting part of that might be relevant. *taskara wrote:*   

> you are installing grub as though there were no raid array at all.
> 
> the only difference is that windows is sitting on a raid partition..
> 
> hmmm...
> ...

 Okay, I'll give that a shot a bit later on today, and get back to you with it. Hopefully I can get it going  :Smile: 

Thanks again again  :Smile: 

Dijon

----------

## Skrot

Ooh, this time I get an error: "Error loading operating system" or something to that effect. /me shrugs. Maybe it was just not meant to be. LOL  :Smile: 

Dijon

----------

## taskara

lol crazy...

I didn't think that last one would work, but hey, I've seen stranger things!

hmmm... maybe you should try irc

irc.freenode.net

#gentoo

I'm trying there now for ya

----------

## taskara

thrift from the irc suggests using lilo and pointing other to the MBR (as I suggested in grub - (hd1)

 *Quote:*   

> <thrift> other=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc

 

try that, and let me know how you go!

gl!

----------

## Skrot

I gave that a shot, and this time lilo said something new and refreshing! Or not so refreshing, perhaps. This is what it said when I ran /sbin/lilo:

```
Warning: Unable to determine video adapter in use in the present system.

Added gk_linux

Added linux *

LILO is unable to correctly determine the device codes assigned to two

of your disks by the System BIOS.  Consequently, it seems to have guessed

wrong.  The following conflict needs to be resolved with explicit

    "disk=/dev/...  bios=0x??" lines in '/etc/lilo.conf'.

Fatal: Bios device code 0x80 is being used by two disks

        /dev/hdc (0x1600)  and  /dev/discs/disc3/disc (0x7200)
```

So... in a nutshell, I have no idea. Actually there is something that is probably relevant to this problem. I just noticed that just before the screen goes black from booting the bios, setting up the hard drives etc, that it says something about a hard drive getting an error with device code 80. I haven't been able to read it because it's only up there for a split second (where split is a short amount of time..  :Smile: ). It looks like the booter is getting confused when it tries to put two drives with 0x80 into its settings. I am confused as to why lilo is chucking this error now, though. Sigh...

Dijon

----------

## taskara

hmm yeah like I said b4.. looks like some error in the way the hard drives are set up by the raid controller or something..

hmm u need to find out what that error is on boot up!

maybe use a movie camera and film it, then replay it frame by fram  :Wink: 

or press pause  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Skrot

That error on boot-up is (I am almost certain) from the 30gig hard drive which I have linux installed on. I think this as it has only happened since I have put in that hard drive. I always notice little errors like that, so I would have noticed it. Sure, it is possible that I did something bad to one of the 80gigs when I plugged in the drive, but I doubt it.

One more thing which makes me think that it is the 30gig is that I get this error on booting linux: 

```
Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0:hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCo

mplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

blk: queue c03af490, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide1: reset: success

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide1: reset: success
```

As I think I have said before, I think that is because it is an old drive which either doesn't support DMA properly, or that part of the drive has gone down the tube.

Cheers

Dijon[/i]

----------

## Skrot

Okay, I found out what that BIOS error was saying. It's something much like "Secondary IDE Channel, no 80 conductor installed". I presume that is because I am using an old IDE cable, which was being used for one of my cdrom drives. So that explains that bit. Not sure if it helps with the problem, though. I think it explains the dma errors I get on bootup however...

Cheers 

Dijon

----------

## taskara

ahhh ok.. that's no problem.

it means the device supports ata66 or faster speeds, but is limited to an ata33 cable.

if u can, change it and you should get faster access speeds  :Smile: 

in terms of this boot problem.. I'm stumped!

prob time to head to the irc channels again  :Wink: 

----------

## Barkotron

just putting a marker down so i don't forget it - I have gentoo installed dual boot with xp on this hardware at home. I'll post my grub.conf etc when I get back from work...

----------

## Barkotron

actually, forget that - i've seen the problem you're having currently when I was doing my install.

Solution: don't use gaming sources or gentoo sources - neither of them work well enough with ataraid, in my experience. Use either ac-sources or gs-sources.

I'll still post grub.conf later if needs be, but i really recommend you try that first...

EDIT: actually, if I read this thread correctly then you can ignore this wonderful piece of advice as well. I'll try to work out what I'm talking about and then post anything that seems relevant once I get home. Dang I need some sleep...

----------

## Barkotron

Right then:

This is the major content of my grub.conf (sorry if you're using lilo again - I have no idea how that works...)

```
title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 (ac-sources-2.4.22-r1)

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.4.22-ac1 root=/dev/ataraid/disc1/part5

initrd (hd0,1)/initrd-2.4.22-ac1
```

/etc/fstab reads:

```
/dev/ataraid/disc1/part2                /boot           reiserfs        notail,noauto,noatime   1 1

/dev/ataraid/disc1/part5                /               reiserfs        notail,noatime          0 0

/dev/ataraid/disc1/part3                none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0                      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

```

I have grub installed on the mbr of this RAID array (be warned, if you're going to do this with an hpt37x controller, DELETE ALL OF GRUB'S STAGE1_5 FILES before running "setup (hdn)" or you WILL destroy your RAID array) .

Something to try when installing grub is this:

```
#cd /boot/grub

#grub --device-map=device.map
```

Let grub start then just quit out - it will have created the device.map file which will then show you which /dev/* entries match up with which (hd*,*) entries. You can then edit this to your heart's content (with the caveat that this could also be a very good way of breaking stuff) - if you then always start grub from the directory containing your edited device.map file with the --device-map option, then grub will bow to your wishes as to what it thinks is where.

Other ideas: you may find it easier (!) to set the raid as the boot device and setup grub on the mbr (caveats as above). Also, search this forum for things cyrillic has posted about this RAID controller - without his posts I would never have got grub working.

Good luck - hope this made sense   :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

hey

but I guess his problem is that Linux is NOT on a raid array.. just a normal disk (/dev/hdc)

it's windows that is on the raid array..

I don't think it has anything to do with the kernel, because there is no kernel loaded until AFTER a choice is made in the boot loader (and of course no kernel is loaded at all if u choose windows  :Wink: )

u did give me an idea though, and that was to use 

```

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader (hd1,0)+1 
```

in the grub.conf

instead of 

```

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader +1 
```

still don't know why this would work when lilo hasn't..

perhaps there is a newer version of grub?

perhaps we've missed something bleedingly obvious.. although I would have thought that if that was the case someone else in the forum would have posted.. but no-one has (other than you Barkotron, and thanks for your input!)

we know the windows boot information is perfect, because changing the boot sequence from hdd to scsi boots straight into windows from the raid array - beautiful.

we know that the linux boot information is good because grub loads and linux also from there.

so the problem, as I see it, is that the boot loader is NOT pointing to the correct place to load windows.

however this is confusing because when u choose windows you get a black screen forever, and it just sits there

however if u change the entry for windows to somewhere else, ie (hd1,1) (which is the DATA partition) then grub gives an error saying "cannot load operation system"

so it seems that grub/lilo IS pointing to the right place, but windows just wont load.

that's where the problem lays.. and I don't know why  :Sad: 

----------

## Skrot

Okay, I actually tried that chainloader (hd1,0)+1 (or whatever it was) before you posted it, and to no avail. I am unsure as to whether it gave an error or not, but it didn't work regardless.

I think that you documented my problem quite well taskara, and I think I would have summed it up in a very similar way  :Smile: 

Cheers

Dijon

----------

## Barkotron

Hi,

Yeah, I eventually realised that gentoo wasn't on the RAID array   :Embarassed:  .

TBH, I think what I'd do in this situation is actually to have the system booting from the RAID and an entry in your bootloader pointing to the hdd - there are quite a few posts around saying that windows doesn't like booting if it's not on the (hd0) drive.

It might be worth checking out using the "map" command to make Windows think it's on the first drive - I'd have a look here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18319 for tips...

----------

## taskara

yeah.. did think of that - but i figured, if windows can't boot when grub points to it from hdc, then the same config file still shouldn't work if grub was installed on the raid array

then you wouldn't even be able to boot windows  :Wink: 

but I guess it's worth a try, especially if (as you say) windows doesn't like not being the first drive.

----------

## Skrot

 *Barkotron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #cd /boot/grub
> 
> ...

 This is what I got from that output: 

```
(fd0)   /dev/floppy/0

(hd0)   /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disc

(hd1)   /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

(hd2)   /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/disc

(hd3)   /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc
```

 Note the last entry! Do you think I should try to boot from hd3 as opposed to hd1? That seems like a good idea to me..  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

definately  :Wink: 

how did it go?

----------

## Skrot

Ehh... don't mean to drag up an old thread on purpose as such, but... Problem solved!

I never did work out how to make my system work properly in that configuration. But now (months later...) I have a new system with windows and linux are living happily together (because windows doesn't know about it of course)!

I had to reply because well... I forgot to say thanks back then, and I can't remember why I never replied to your last post, Taskara. So thanks again for your help!  :Wink: 

Anyways... sorry about the whole bumping-an-old-thread thing, people.  :Smile: 

----------

